# Lake Thompson SD carp shoot out



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

I know its a ND forum but I see some SD guy on here and any one is welcome but we are going to try and reduce the carp population here's some info 
http://www.bowfishingsd.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=583

and if linking is forbidin I am sorry


----------

